# Who's your favorite band



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

If you like country music, who's your favorite.. and if you like rock who's your favorite? 

I LOVE Nickelback. :rockn: and I'm not a fan of country music.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

If I had to pick one favorite, it would have to be Tool, or A Perfect Circle.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

August Burns Red


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

country my fav is solo artist mainly but zac brown is good and rock by far is breaking benjamin


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Have to say Nickleback!


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

For rock I would have to say one of my favorites is Chevelle. For country it is hard to pick one. There isn't much of it I don't like.


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

Daughtry is good too


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Stonesour and Slipknot and I cant leave out Pre Black album Metallica:rockn:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

SLIPKNOT!!!! :rockn: and Stemm


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Live for rock and garth brooks for country


----------



## c10seven (Sep 4, 2009)

Tool and Opeth for rock and as far as country goes if I had to choose a favorite I think Alan Jackson would probably win but I like a bunch of them, oh and Hank III.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

rock id have to say all that remains and nickelback i got lots of them tho. country has to be all of them but i guess colt ford is my fav


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well my rock would have to be guns n roses and country would have to be George jones guess you gotta say ima lil old school


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Rock: Urge and Alice and Chains Country: Not a whole lot that i DO like...I like some country songs...i just hate sappy country music. "at the Bonfire" is good. Don't know who sings it though.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Craig Morgan sings that song. I saw him in concert a few months ago. He put on a hell of a show.


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Brantley Gilbert for rock/country (If you don't know who that is you should find out cause it is awesome music, look up kick it in the sticks video on youtube you brute boys will like the video!), George Strait for country by itself, and Skynyrd for rock by itself!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not sure I have a favorite...at least it keeps changing. I can listen to almost anything (except rap). I like a lot of different music depending on my mood. I grew up on southern rock but I have a wide variety of tunes in my collection.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nickelback...they rock 

:banghead:

LOL!!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

METALLICA! and Toby Keith.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Gosh...am I old! Rock: The Rolling Stones Country: The one and only Johnny Cash


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Backwoods Motorsports said:


> Brantley Gilbert for rock/country (If you don't know who that is you should find out cause it is awesome music, look up kick it in the sticks video on youtube you brute boys will like the video!), George Strait for country by itself, and Skynyrd for rock by itself!


 Kick It In The Sticks is definately a good song!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I like anything well written, and people with talent.

Jamey Johnson, and Zac Brown Band are good.

I'm really into my Metal though, SlipKnot (RIP Paul Gray), Lamb of God, Black Daliah Murder, Meshuggah, Shadows Fall, Through the Eyes of the Dead,...... Just to name a few.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

mud magnet said:


> Rock: Urge and Alice and Chains Country: Not a whole lot that i DO like...I like some country songs...i just hate sappy country music. "at the Bonfire" is good. Don't know who sings it though.


Here is a video I took of Craig Morgan singing that song at the concert I went to.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

joemel said:


> well my rock would have to be guns n roses and country would have to be George jones guess you gotta say ima lil old school


Wow you go to totally opposite ends of the spectrum, do you?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nickleback and Zac Brown Band


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Johnny Cash, Hank jr, CDB, Willie, Waylon, Jamey Johnson Brantley Gilbert & some Colt Ford for country. For Rock its wide open I like a song here & there. Pantera, Disturbed, Buck Cherry, Pearl Jam, Ozzy & so on.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

nickelback and george straight


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

650Brute said:


> I like anything well written, and people with talent.
> 
> Jamey Johnson, and Zac Brown Band are good.
> 
> ...


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Lo cash cowboys. And nickelback


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

Country- I like Willie, Waylon and the boys, Johnny Cash
Rock- old school Metallica and the Who


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

If you like Southern Rock/country, check out the Bastard Sons of Johnny Cash - "Midnight, Lonesome, & Blue".


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I just picked up Justin Moore's CD and must say I am really liking that so far. I'll have to add that to the regular rotation.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I like all kinds of music but my favorites alot of y'all probably haven't heard they are kinda regional (Texas/Red Dirt music) and don't get a whole lot of mainstream radio airplay. 

-Cross Canadian Ragweed

-Stoney Larue

-Randy Rogers Band


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Jason Aldean


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Rascal Flatts, Nickelback, Eagles, Chicago...and so much more


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> I like all kinds of music but my favorites alot of y'all probably haven't heard they are kinda regional (Texas/Red Dirt music) and don't get a whole lot of mainstream radio airplay.
> 
> -Cross Canadian Ragweed
> 
> ...


yes sir gotta luv some texas country


----------

